# Got a ticket where to stay ?



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all, 

Got a ticket, looking to stay over on the Saturday before the event and maybe on the Sunday. Would be nice to know if anyone has booked anything reasonable already fairly close to the venue, or close to places to go for a drink, food etc

Cheers

I will post on the Northern section too.


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

staff and setup crews will be lodging at both the Holiday Inn and the Marriott, literally just outside the showground - for more info look here Waxstock - Where


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

theDodo said:


> staff and setup crews will be lodging at both the Holiday Inn and the Marriott, literally just outside the showground - for more info look here Waxstock - Where


OK thanks for that see you there


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

theDodo said:


> staff and setup crews will be lodging at both the Holiday Inn and the Marriott, literally just outside the showground - for more info look here Waxstock - Where


They are the closest but there are a few ore premier inns and travel lodges around, Orton hall hotel is nice and there are a few smaller hotels in the city centre, all are within 10 mins.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi,
i've been thinking the same thing. by the looks of it the Marriott is very nice. i think it was £90 for the cheapest room. Technically you could just walk from the hotel to the show ground it is that close.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

dubstyle said:


> Hi,
> i've been thinking the same thing. by the looks of it the Marriott is very nice. i think it was £90 for the cheapest room. Technically you could just walk from the hotel to the show ground it is that close.


Holiday Inn single room £43 thats half the price. Ive stayed at Marriots and thry are nought special


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

alexj said:


> Holiday Inn single room £43 thats half the price. Ive stayed at Marriots and thry are nought special


If your just getting your head down then go for cheapest, them chains are normally similar in condition... its just the facilities that may vary i.e. do you want a gym.

Look on hotels.com


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> If your just getting your head down then go for cheapest, them chains are normally similar in condition... its just the facilities that may vary i.e. do you want a gym.
> 
> Look on hotels.com


nearest and cheapest and bestest !


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just hide your valuables at the Holiday Inn thats on site, i'm sure its better now than it used to be.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Avoid the Premier Inn right in the city centre. Stayed there with the mrs once whilst visiting family, and upon arriving back at about half 11, we walked past the hooker in the lift, we walked through smoke filled corridors, the room was boiling hot and we couldnt open the window as Liquid nightclub was over the road. 

The car parking is in a public car park, which all the drunken p*ssheads spill out over at chucking out time. When we parked up a group of youths started kicking bottles about under the car. 

From experience (born in the boro...)

Travelodge A1 Alwalton - we always stay there when we visit. Also scarily close to the showground (if it wasn't for the updated fence you could walk over the fields to the show)

Holiday Inn right on the site (although see above comments)

The Swallow Hotel (or Marriot as its called now) - prob very expensive

Premier Inn Eye Green - best part of a 20 mile round trip on the sunday

I think there's a Days Inn on the A1 junction, just get back on the a1 northbound for 1 junction, then over the flyover and past the showground.

There's probably something at Hampton now, don't know though.

Won't tell you where I will be staying, as we haven't booked the tickets yet and I don't want there to be a rush


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Just booked the marriot for £60 for room only which i thought was pretty good


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

beko1987 said:


> Avoid the Premier Inn right in the city centre. Stayed there with the mrs once whilst visiting family, and upon arriving back at about half 11, we walked past the hooker in the lift, we walked through smoke filled corridors, the room was boiling hot and we couldnt open the window as Liquid nightclub was over the road.
> 
> The car parking is in a public car park, which all the drunken p*ssheads spill out over at chucking out time. When we parked up a group of youths started kicking bottles about under the car.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of hotels without venturing to the city centre,

Holiday inn at Norman cross
Holiday inn at Thorpe wood
Premier inn Orton 
Orton hall hotel - best western
Premier inn Hampton
Travel lodge alwalton
Days inn Peterborough services
Ferry meadows for camping

They are all within 10 mins

At little bit further out,

Hay**** wansford
Sibson inn
Crown hotel Stamford

Thy are within 15 mins, there are a few more in Stamford,


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

littlejack said:


> Just booked the marriot for £60 for room only which i thought was pretty good


me too


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> me too


First round on you then mate lol


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> me too


Same here 

Robert


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Just book my room at Marriot


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like a DW meeting in the Marriot bar on Saturday night then 

Robert.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Lets hope its the same Marriot lol!!!


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

nice cheap travellodge for me, wasnt my choice as pal booked it lol


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just booked the premier inn, nice looking place not mental price at £53?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## niney (Mar 5, 2008)

wow some of you chaps are traveling some serious miles to attend. I thought my 370 mile round trip was a lot!


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm 390 one way, straight down the m74 m6 to the m1a1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ronecc (Jul 29, 2012)

Anybody know whether there is camping for motor homes on site?


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Im at the holiday inn on sat night right outside the arena


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in the premier inn 4.6 miles away £55 including credi card charge not to bad.


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Just booked marriott


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im in the Holiday Inn on the saturday night too.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Holiday Inn myself 

Where is the nearest bar within walking distance ? 

Aim to be there in the evening 8pm ish could arrange a meet


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Theres the marriot next door, probably a bit pricey and the Cuckoo pub down the road, 10 minute walk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

alexj said:


> Holiday Inn myself
> 
> Where is the nearest bar within walking distance ?
> 
> Aim to be there in the evening 8pm ish could arrange a meet


The harvester 30 seconds from the holiday inn. The cuckoo is a 10 minute walk :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

harvester might be the one, perhaps a pub/bar crawl !


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im too much of a light weight for pub crawls! A few in the Harvester may be the order of the day, for me.
Potty town centre is about 5-10 mins in a cab, dont what its like for a night out though.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Cant make it any longer, done my knee in ! 3 hour drive gonna be too much

Anyone looking for a cheap single room sat 25th and free waxstock ticket 

in Holiday Inn Express let me know


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Contemplating staying over Saturday night with the Mrs ready for the morning.

Decisions, decisions


----------

